# OT: Dolphins Thread



## sMaK

Where the fins fans at?


----------



## IbizaXL

sMaK said:


> Where the fins fans at?


just starting to watch another season of torture and depression.


----------



## IbizaXL

by the way, i dont agree with the "sudden death" rule in OT in an NFL game. the other team should be given a chance to score. if they fail to score on that drive, *then *end the game. basically, whoever wins the toss in OT has a 90% chance of winning. all they need to do is get in field goal range.

still a long season ahead of us. 

also, Miami needs ppl that can actually catch a ball. jesus ****ing christ!


----------



## sMaK

The OT rule does suck but our defense should have held up there. They ran it down our throats. Only positive thing I saw on Sunday was that Trent Green didn't suck.


----------



## IbizaXL

sMaK said:


> The OT rule does suck but our defense should have held up there. They ran it down our throats. Only positive thing I saw on Sunday was that Trent Green didn't suck.


they failed to adjust on D. it can be corrected though. i think next Sunday the D will be better prepared. Porter also showed displeasure for not letting him play in OT.

Trent Green did as much as he could. threw accurate passes that the WRs for whatever reason cant catch. maybe theyre not used to it? LOL

one thing i liked was how the O-line did a descent job protecting Green. the O-line got better and the D-line look like crap--especially in the most crucial moments of the game


----------



## sMaK

In OT they should have had Porter in there. I understand they were using a 3 Wr set so we countered with a nickel, but Jason Campbell really hadnt shown anything all game. We had to make them pass. Whatever, you really can't blame the defense.. our offense was horrible. Ronnie Brown looks like a career backup.


----------



## IbizaXL

sMaK said:


> In OT they should have had Porter in there. I understand they were using a 3 Wr set so we countered with a nickel, but Jason Campbell really hadnt shown anything all game. We had to make them pass. Whatever, you really can't blame the defense.. our offense was horrible. Ronnie Brown looks like a career backup.


i think the offense looked a lot worse with the 6(?) dropped passes.half of them were VERY catchable and wouldve kept the chains moving for the 1st down, and closer to the redzone. though i agree the running game was non-existent.

we basically kept shooting our selves in the foot on O and D. there were a few times i saw (for example) a 3rd and 7 for the redskins and the dolphins unsuccessfully tried blitzing. it never worked. Campbell--a young QB, adjusted to the blitz like an old-pro and converted the 1st down with quick passes down the field. i saw that happen like 2 or 3 times in key moments of the game. i felt crushed.

so Miami didnt play well on both sides. you can only hope theyre better prepared next Sunday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I was pleasantly surprised with Trent Green's play. Unfortunately, the receivers didnt give him any help with their dropped passes.The O-Line pass proteced nicely but there were absolutely no holes for Brown and Chatman to run through.

Not surprised to see our D dissappear when we needed them the most. The loss of Yeremiah Bell was huge. He was our best DB and now we have to suffer through watching Travares Tillman get beaten time after time. Can't wait to see how we do against T.O on sunday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Dolphins signed Donovin Darius and Lamont Thompson to try to help replace the loss of Yeremiah Bell



> The Dolphins wasted no time in filling the void left by injured safety Yeremiah Bell, signing two veteran safeties on Tuesday.
> 
> Free agents Donovin Darius and Lamont Thompson, who have collectively played 13 season in the NFL, were added to the roster, signing one-year deals.
> 
> Darius, 32, is a former first-round draft choice who spent nine season with the Jacksonville Jaguars, where he started all 115 games in which he played.
> 
> He has totaled 858 tackles, two sacks, 14 interceptions and had broken up 35 passes in his career, but has spent the past two seasons battling various knee and ankle injuries.
> 
> The Jaguars released him before training camp and signed with Oakland as a free agent on July 10, but was released again on Sept. 2.
> 
> "I've still got a lot of football left in me," Darius said. "I'm going into my 10th year in this league and I believe I can still play at a high level. We already have some veteran leadership on this defense in guys like Jason Taylor, Zach Thomas, Joey Porter, Keith Traylor and now I hope to bring that type of stability to the secondary."
> 
> Darius said his injuries are behind him, and he believes his familiarity with Dolphins defensive coordinator Dom Capers, who served as Jacksonville's defensive coordinator from 1999-2000 should help ease his transition.
> 
> Thompson, 29, spent the last four years with Tennessee, where he started 45 games. He was released on Sept. 1 when the organization opted to keep rookie Calvin Lowry over him.
> 
> Last season, the 6-1, 215-pound Thompson finished sixth on Tennessee with 77 tackles, and also recording three interceptions.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-0911dolphins,0,4538078.story


----------



## -33-

wade2shaq said:


> The Dolphins signed Donovin Darius and Lamont Thompson to try to help replace the loss of Yeremiah Bell
> 
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-0911dolphins,0,4538078.story


Hopefully Darius has something left in him, and Thompson can help relieve the loss of Bell at safety.

Ronnie is so damn disappointing, you can only put it on the OLine for so long. On the other hand, Jesse Chatman looks like a very good addition, and continued his high from preseason.


----------



## sMaK

Thankfully we picked those two up. Losing Bell really hurts. 

And I really wouldnt be surprised to see Chatman starting sooner or later.


----------



## reHEATed

sMaK said:


> Thankfully we picked those two up. Losing Bell really hurts.
> 
> And I really wouldnt be surprised to see Chatman starting sooner or later.


yea, Brown seems to be a major disappointment yet again this season


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'm still waiting for that 4.3 speed Ronnie displayed at the combine to show up.


----------



## sMaK

I think his main problem is hitting the holes. He seems to dance around way too much in the backfield. I understand our OL has been wack for years, but this is his third year already.


----------



## IbizaXL

sMaK said:


> I understand our OL has been wack for years, but this is his third year already.


yes, but who are the ones responsible for opening those holes?


----------



## sMaK

^the lineman obviously


----------



## IbizaXL

sMaK said:


> ^the lineman obviously


exactly, which now the ol' important question that everyone asks comes into play...

does the RB make the O-line, or does the O-line make the RB?

i think its a bit of both


----------



## IbizaXL

0-3

:thumbdown: 

2nd game in a row the defense doesnt show up in crunch time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jason Taylor is M.I.A. The only time you've noticed him is when he jumps offsides trying to anticipate the snap count because he knows he's struggling.

And our Special teams is just downright pathetic. They blew the game against Dallas and they cost us two touchdowns in the 1st half against the Jets.

Ronnie was awesome on sunday though. That had to be his best game in his career. Hopefully both he and the O-Line can keep that up and if the special teams and defense decide to show up we'll start winning.

Next up-Oakland. Culpepper may be getting the start for them on sunday. I hope for Cam Cameron's sake that he doesnt light Miami up.


----------



## -33-

If we don't beat Oakland, and soon Cleveland, we are prepping for a Top 3 pick.

I don't think we'd go for a guy like McFadden with Ronnie Brown a recent draftee, and with Beck getting picked last year, and Cam being so high on him, I doubt we'd go for Brohm/Brennan/Ryan. So here's a few names to throw out:

Jake Long, OT, Michigan
Derek Harvey, LB/DE, Florida
Kenny Phillips, S, Miami
Calais Campbell, DE, Miami
Sam Baker, OT, USC
Glenn Dorsey, DT, LSU
Keith Rivers, LB, USC


----------



## sMaK

JT isn't doing much, but neither is the rest of the DLine. JT is getting doubled a lot, but no one else seems to want to step up. Where is Joey Porter? They have to establish a pass rush, if not we're going to win nothing. Anyone else miss Kevin Carter? 

In the draft I say we go ALL defense. We desperately need some youth on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Glenn Dorsey would probably be my choice right now. If not him then whoever is the top cornerback.


----------



## Adam

I can't believe that we went from the most winningest team of the 90's, never missing the playoffs, to this scrub team. It all started with Dave Wannstedt (Whiney Wannstedt) and Rick Spielman throwing away draft picks every year.


----------



## sMaK

^ yup.

The brightside of it is that Wanny did the same thing with the Bears. It took them a few years but they bounced back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So, who should we draft with the #1 pick?:dead: 

I'd hate to be Cam Cameron right now after watching Daunte Culpepper get 5 TD's on his former team.


----------



## -33-

With the 1st pick in the 2008 NFL Draft, the Miami Dolphins select...


----------



## roux

adam said:


> I can't believe that we went from the most winningest team of the 90's, never missing the playoffs, to this scrub team. It all started with Dave Wannstedt (Whiney Wannstedt) and Rick Spielman throwing away draft picks every year.


May be wrong but i believe the Packers and the Steelers were the winningest teams in the 90's. Not that its an important stat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ronnie Brown is a beast. Other than him, everything else was horrible today.


----------



## IbizaXL

and the soft Miami defense fails yet again. allowed 30+ points. i cant believe theres such a huge dropoff from last season in D

this team is a joke


----------



## Adam

roux2dope said:


> May be wrong but i believe the Packers and the Steelers were the winningest teams in the 90's. Not that its an important stat.


I did a little research and added up the numbers:

Packers 93 Wins
Steelers 93 Wins
Dolphins 95 Wins

However:

Chiefs 102 Wins
Bills 103 Wins
49ers 113 Wins

I think that if I went 90-2003 then the Dolphins would be #1.


----------



## sMaK

We can't stop the run to save our lives, it's so frustrating to watch.


----------



## IbizaXL

i blame the infield baseball dirt for the phins woes


----------



## Adam

Gio305 said:


> i blame the infield baseball dirt for the phins woes


:cheers:

Haha, love ya Gio :biggrin:


----------



## -33-

Gio305 said:


> i blame the infield baseball dirt for the phins woes


Remember when Mare could've beat the Pats in Miami, but he couldn't get good footing on the dirt and we lost? 

Dolphins are garbage anyways - we're old, and the management is one of the worst in the NFL. Atleast we'll have some excitement in April next year...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Would you guys start Beck or Lemon or continue with Trent Green?


----------



## sMaK

I wouldn't. Lemon isn't any better than Green. I'd wait til next season to start Beck.


----------



## -33-

I'd get Beck some PT in the last 5 weeks of the season, probably start him the final 2 games.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

wade2shaq said:


> Would you guys start Beck or Lemon or continue with Trent Green?


If I'm not mistaken, the 5th we gave up for Trent Green becomes a 4th rounder if Green plays/starts more than 12 games this season.

With that being said, I think it may be a good idea to limit Green's snaps later on in the season and, although I'm not a fan of throwing rookie QB's into the mix early, I'd rather give Lemon a couple of starts than give up a 4th next season.

The way our season is going we are going to need all the picks we can get, and trading one away would just hurt us in the future like all of our past weak drafts are hurting us now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the 5th we gave up for Trent Green becomes a 4th rounder if Green plays/starts more than 12 games this season.
> 
> With that being said, I think it may be a good idea to limit Green's snaps later on in the season and, although I'm not a fan of throwing rookie QB's into the mix early, I'd rather give Lemon a couple of starts than give up a 4th next season.
> 
> The way our season is going we are going to need all the picks we can get, and trading one away would just hurt us in the future like all of our past weak drafts are hurting us now.


Good point about the conditional pick. I'm sure we'll hear a lot more about that once we get close to point where the pick becomes a 4th. It would be a huge steal for the Chiefs if they got a 4th for what Green has given us so far.

I also think we'll se Lemon if we get to that point just by looking back at what Cam and the Chargers did with Philip Rivers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ronnie Brown highlights from sunday. The lone brightspot from that game, and season.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ifs72pD3Qfg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ifs72pD3Qfg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

On the season so far:
60 car. 311 yds (5.2 avg) 3 TDs
20 rec. 248 yds (12.4 avg) 1 TD

He's number 1 in the league in yards from scrimage.


----------



## IbizaXL

i still blame the infield baseball dirt for the phins woes


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Trent Green got knocked the **** out. That was nasty. A 300 lb guy's knee right to the head. I guess thats the last we'll see of him for a while.

Then there's that decision to punt the ball instead of going for the 56 yd field goal with under 2 minutes to go. This led to yet another collapse by the D when they've needed to come up big. I still cant believe they allowed the Texans, without their 2 starting receivers and starting rb, to drive from their own 3 yd line to within fg range with under 1 minute to go. 

And for the 3rd straight week they ruined another great game by Ronnie Brown. The light has definitely switched on for him because he's playing like a pro bowler.

Remember when we used to look forward to football in south florida when the Fins and Canes were always in contention? Those were the days...


----------



## IbizaXL

wade2shaq said:


> Remember when we used to look forward to football in south florida when the Fins and Canes were always in contention? Those were the days...


now its just basketball


----------



## myst

This is going perfectly. We just need to be the worst team in the league for two more seasons so then we can draft Tim Tebow and have a bunch of top young guys around him. That's how you create a dynasty. Also, we should trade Zach Thomas and Jason Taylor for draft picks for two reasons, one, to build for the future, and second, because they deserve to play for a championship somewhere else after all of the work they've put in over the years, I feel bad for them.


----------



## -33-

myst said:


> This is going perfectly. We just need to be the worst team in the league for two more seasons so then we can draft Tim Tebow and have a bunch of top young guys around him. That's how you create a dynasty. Also, we should trade Zach Thomas and Jason Taylor for draft picks for two reasons, one, to build for the future, and second, because they deserve to play for a championship somewhere else after all of the work they've put in over the years, I feel bad for them.


I don't see Tebow as "the answer"...we drafted Beck in the 2nd and I think he'll be groomed as the future QB of the Phins


----------



## IbizaXL

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't see Tebow as "the answer"...we drafted Beck in the 2nd and I think he'll be groomed as the future QB of the Phins


havent you heard? its all about Mr.Lemon!


----------



## Adam

Gio305 said:


> havent you heard? its all about Mr.Lemon!


Cleo Lemon...I'm laughing but tears are coming down uncontrollably. How far have we fallen?


----------



## myst

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't see Tebow as "the answer"...we drafted Beck in the 2nd and I think he'll be groomed as the future QB of the Phins


Tebow is the answer to every question. And Beck is old already.


----------



## UD40

I know how you guys feel, I'm a Rams fan. Orlando Pace, Steven Jackson, Tye Hill, Andy McCollum and Marc Bulger are all hurt for us.


----------



## -33-

myst said:


> Tebow is the answer to every question. And Beck is old already.


I'd much rather have Ryan, Woodson, or Brohm over Tebow. Maybe even Brennan.


----------



## myst

Well you're clinically insane then.


----------



## sMaK

^ I agree. 

I love Brohm, but Tebow is just as good a prospect as Woodson and Ryan. More upside too


----------



## myst

Yeah, imagine Tebow and Ronnie in the backfield!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

myst said:


> Yeah, imagine Tebow and Ronnie in the backfield!


Yeah!!!! Let's go with a QBBC with Tebow/Beck switching off!!!

Sorry but unless Beck comes in and shows absolutely nothing and just straight up dissapoints everybody with his play we will not be drafting a QB anytime soon. The coaching staff loves the kid so far and has very high expectations for him. 26 is old but along with that comes maturity that should help him on the field. 

Besides, I have a feeling we'll be spending 3/4 of our draft and most of our early selections on bringing some youth and talent to our defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, I cant see Miami spending a 1st or 2nd rd pick on a QB for atleast 3 years. We just got to hope that Beck was the right choice and turns into a very good Qb. Missing on a Qb with one of your top picks can set a franchise back years and we're in enough trouble as it is.


----------



## sMaK

We need defense, period


----------



## -33-

It's sad to say it...but Trent Green made the first block for the Dolphins since Richmond Webb left town?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

sMaK said:


> We need defense, period


We definately do considering we have the highest paid defensive coordinator in the NFL, not that I blame him completely since the players have been messing up on their assignments and we've had a lot of injuries but yeah.


----------



## sMaK

Shaq_Diesel said:


> It's sad to say it...but Trent Green made the first block for the Dolphins since Richmond Webb left town?


And he was the one that got hurt


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

myst said:


> This is going perfectly. We just need to be the worst team in the league for two more seasons so then we can draft Tim Tebow and have a bunch of top young guys around him. That's how you create a dynasty. Also, we should trade Zach Thomas and Jason Taylor for draft picks for two reasons, one, to build for the future, and second, because they deserve to play for a championship somewhere else after all of the work they've put in over the years, I feel bad for them.


Who do you see trading quality picks for J.T. or Thomas? Their old, beat up and past their primes! The best thing that could happen to Miami is landing the #1 pick and trading down. Its sad to see what Wanny and Spielman have done to this franchise by trading away so many 1st, 2nd and 3rd rounders for garbage!


----------



## sMaK

I could see a team trading a top 3 round pick for JT. We won't be able to trade Zach though.


----------



## -33-

Here's the real question, when or will the Dolphins win a game this season?

@NE (LOSS)
@NYG in England (LOSS)
BYE
BUF (maybe!)
@PHI (LOSS)
@PIT (LOSS)
NYJ (maybe!)
@BUF (LOSS too cold)
BAL (LOSS)
@NE (LOSS)
CIN (maybe?)


----------



## IbizaXL

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Here's the real question, when or will the Dolphins win a game this season?
> 
> @NE (LOSS)
> @NYG in England (LOSS)
> BYE
> BUF (maybe!)
> @PHI (LOSS)
> @PIT (LOSS)
> NYJ (maybe!)
> @BUF (LOSS too cold)
> BAL (LOSS)
> @NE (LOSS)
> CIN (maybe?)


1972: perfect season 14-0

2007: perfect season 0-16

at least we'll have another team record


----------



## sMaK

I think we can beat the Giants


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The only Dolphin worth a damn right now is Ronnie Brown. The guy is just dominating and is arguably the top RB in the league at this point.

Number 1 in yards from scrimmage - 882 yds
Number 3 in rushing yards - 526 yds (5.2 ypc)
Number 1 in receiving yds for rb's - 356 yds

Just our luck, the one year our offense looks very good at times is the year that our defense can't stop a high school offense.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

I think we can beat the Giants, Bills, Eagles, and Jets.

I also think we can even maybe beat the Patriots in Week 15 since I'm guessing they will already have everything clinched and probably will pull their starters at the half or something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I can only imagine what Tom Brady and that offense will do to our defense this weekend :nonono:

We can beat the Bills, especially if they continue to start Trent Edwards. I can see us beating the Eagles but that depends on whether or not McNabb dedcides to play well that week. 

The Jets suck too but as we all know, Chad Pennington plays like Joe Montana against us and Lavernious Coles plays like Jerry Rice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Dolphins just traded Chris Chambers to the Chargers for a 2nd rd pick.



> *Report: Dolphins' Chambers traded to Chargers*
> 
> Posted on Tue, Oct. 16, 2007Digg del.icio.us AIM reprint print email
> From Miami Herald Staff
> 
> Dolphins wide receiver Chris Chambers has been traded to the San Diego Chargers, according to ESPN.com.
> 
> Chambers, who is in his seventh NFL season, has caught 31 passes for 415 yards but no touchdowns this season. His best season came in 2005, when he caught 82 passes for 1,118 yards and 11 touchdowns and was elected to the Pro Bowl.
> 
> Fox Sports reported that the Dolphins received a second-round draft pick in return.
> 
> Miami, struggling at 0-6 this season, drafted wide receiver Ted Ginn Jr. with their first-round pick this year. But Ginn has mostly been relegated to returning kickoffs and punts and has caught only three passes for 83 yards.


http://www.miamiherald.com/breaking_sports/story/273599.html

Wow, I didnt expect this during the season. Is Taylor or Thomas next?

I guess we'll now see a lot more of Ted Ginn Jr.


----------



## sMaK

I've always been a Chambers fan, but that was a good move for both teams.


----------



## -33-

sMaK said:


> I've always been a Chambers fan, but that was a good move for both teams.


Chambers has been a great Dolphin, but his performance since his pro bowl year has been less than spectacular. Hasn't scored a TD in 14 games, that's almost an ENTIRE season without reaching the end zone. If he's an elite or star WR that many view him as, he should be scoring points.

A 2nd round pick isn't bad as we're obviously in rebuilding mode - hate to say it, but Zach and/or JT are probably next.


----------



## sMaK

^ I agree with you. He dropped way too many passes for a supposed #1 WR. He's a lot better than anything the Chargers have at WR though.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Chambers is an amazing talent with horrendous hands, I think his inconsistency is what bothered me the most. One play he'd jump into the air and make an acrobatic catch while the next play he'd drop a wide open 3 yard pass to his chest. I always liked him but I think the Dolphins front office is finally coming to the realization that we need to start rebuilding, and this is one of the first steps. Getting a 2nd for Chambers is a pretty good deal for the Dolphins and I wouldn't be surprised if we dealt other veterans like Taylor to the Redskins or Raiders while they still have value.


----------



## IbizaXL

i remember thinking Chambers was going to be one of the best WR in Dolphins history. showed alot of potential his first few years. man was i wrong.


----------



## -33-

Oakland got Moss for a 4th, we got a 2nd for Chambers. Good deal.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Oakland got Moss for a 4th, we got a 2nd for Chambers. Good deal.


New England got a 1st for Branch :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So we're definitely ending up with a top 3 pick at the least. Andre Woodson and/or Brian Brohm will likely be there at our pick so hopefully a team, a couple of spots down, is willing to trade a 2nd rd pick or more to move up to get one of them. The best case scenerio would then be if we were still able to draft Glenn Dorsey. Then we'd have 3 2nd rd picks to continue to help re-build our D.

But then again, who knows what those picks will turn into. Just look at this:



> With Chambers gone, Miami has no picks remaining from five consecutive drafts (1998-2002).


http://www.miamiherald.com/616/story/273932.html
Pathetic


----------



## sMaK

^That's Wanny for you


----------



## -33-

Let's bring Ricky back for old times sake...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Tom Brady looked like he was running the skeleton drill out there. Our D was non-existent. They could have scored 80 if they wanted too. And as if it couldnt get any worse, Ronnie Brown, the only bright spot on this team, goes down with a knee injury trying to tackle a guy after an INT. Lets hope it isnt serious.

Oh well, 1 game closer to the number 1 pick.


----------



## IbizaXL

team gave up on the season 2 games ago. Cameron and Capers are probably out by the end of the season


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No way Cameron gets fired after one season. But I can see Capers and/or Keith Armstrong getting fired.


----------



## -33-

and now Ronnie might have torn his ACL? We really might not win a game this season, 2 wins would be a HUGE accomplishment for this team...


----------



## IbizaXL

at least we have Heat season to look forward to. oh, and hockey....whats that team called again? oh yeah "Florida Panthers".


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gio305 said:


> at least we have Heat season to look forward to. oh, and hockey....whats that team called again? oh yeah "Florida Panthers".


I gave up on the Panthers after they made the worst trade in NHL history! And thats not an exaggeration. The Luongo trade was the absolute worst trade ever.


----------



## roux

I have never seen a team so outmatched in my lifetime of watching football, you guys need a qb bad and i am a huge fan of andre woodson, i think he would be good for the dolphins.


----------



## -33-

roux2dope said:


> I have never seen a team so outmatched in my lifetime of watching football, you guys need a qb bad and i am a huge fan of andre woodson, i think he would be good for the dolphins.


We drafted John Beck with our #2 last year, I don't think we go QB.

Our Defense is probably worse than our offense, and it's older than most retirement homes. I think that's our direction in the 1st round.


----------



## myst

ESPN reporting that Ronnie Brown is out for the season.

Millions of fantasy owners just shot themselves.

And 0-16 is now a reality.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

http://www.miamiherald.com/614/story/280290.html

And we've likely just locked up the number 1 pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We also lost Renaldo Hill for the rest of the season with a torn ACL as well. What a horrible season. And we're not even to the half way point yet. What else will go wrong?



> *Dolphins' Renaldo Hill out for season*
> 
> Free safety Renaldo Hill, who had started 23 straight games, will miss the rest of the season after suffering a torn ACL in his right knee during Sunday's 49-28 loss to New England.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/football/pro/dolphins/sfl-hillinjury1022078,0,162427.story


----------



## Flash is the Future

Oh my. There's just not much to be said. Has any team ever gone 0-16? Or would the Dolphins own the only perfect seasons ever?


----------



## myst

We would be the first.


----------



## IbizaXL

Flash is the Future said:


> Oh my. There's just not much to be said. *Has any team ever gone 0-16?* Or would the Dolphins own the only perfect seasons ever?


the Bucs in the 80's.

i wonder if players are looking forward to play in London...lol.

not only does the the team have no wins, they have to travel half way around the world to play a meaningless game.


----------



## myst

Gio305 said:


> the Bucs in the 80's.
> 
> i wonder if players are looking forward to play in London...lol.
> 
> not only does the the team have no wins, they have to travel half way around the world to play a meaningless game.





> Miami is the worst team in the NFL, led by a disintegrating defense that has has turned rancid and makes you wince and want to look away. There is a chance -- an actual possibility -- that this atrocity to a franchise's proud tradition might become the first team in pro football history to finish 0-16.


http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/football/story/271909.html


----------



## IbizaXL

myst said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/football/story/271909.html


damn, i thought the bucs were one of them. maybe in the 80's the schedule was shorter and went 0-14 or something and the dolphins would be the first to go 0-16.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gio305 said:


> damn, i thought the bucs were one of them. maybe in the 80's the schedule was shorter and went 0-14 or something and the dolphins would be the first to go 0-16.


Yeah, the 1976 Buccaneers went 0-14. A handful of other teams went Ofer to but we're talking abou 1960 and before.


----------



## IbizaXL

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, the 1976 Buccaneers went 0-14. A handful of other teams went Ofer to but we're talking abou 1960 and before.


thanx for info w2s.

ok, so the phins would be the first in the modern era to go 0-16. i think its possible. at this point, we're competing with the Rams on who gets the worst record and who has the best chance for the 1st overall pick


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

"Well, we can't win in America, maybe we can win overseas."

-Jason Taylor

:cheers: 

Let's just hope the rebuilding process is entertaining and quick..


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Gio305 said:


> team gave up on the season 2 games ago. Cameron and Capers are probably out by the end of the season


How do you expect to build up a team when you fire/hire new coaches every year? The one thing this team needs is consistency and stability. Imagine having all these young players and rookies, and them having to learn a new offensive scheme every year. Not very good for development if you ask me. I think Cam is doing just fine with what he has to work with and should be given a chance. He made our offense look pretty decent and it isn't his fault we've been hit by serious injuries on both sides of the ball. It also isn't his fault that we've had poor drafts over the last 3-5 years. Cam will probably be our HC for at least 3-4 more years minimum as we start to rebuild. I think I heard on the radio the other day that Jimmy Johnson went 1-15 in his first year as a HC and we all know how that turned out. Just give Cam a chance.

As for Keith Armstrong, I think he's gone after this season.


----------



## roux

Shaq_Diesel said:


> We drafted John Beck with our #2 last year, I don't think we go QB.
> 
> Our Defense is probably worse than our offense, and it's older than most retirement homes. I think that's our direction in the 1st round.


I forgot about him, its still a possibility they take a qb 1-2. The rams will probably take one with one of those picks as well. I agree with the defense being a problem,Taylor and Thomas are at the end and their run d is just awful.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

roux2dope said:


> I forgot about him, its still a possibility they take a qb 1-2. The rams will probably take one with one of those picks as well. I agree with the defense being a problem,Taylor and Thomas are at the end and their run d is just awful.


My money is on the Rams taking Jake Long.


----------



## -33-

http://www.790theticket.com/audiopl...w=The+Dan+Le+Batard+Show+with+Stugotz&id=3386

Click here for your daily Dolphins update (should update every afternoon)


----------



## myst

Personally, I think this is long overdue. There is nothing I hate more then mediocrity. Even when the Dolphins were good, they were never great, always 8-8 through 11-5 for like 10 straight years. You have to be horrible to become great (the Colts, anyone remember how horrible they were before Peyton?). I would rather my team go 3-13 for 3 or 4 years and then become 13-3 and win a super bowl for the next 5, then just be 8-8 every year and never accomplish anything.


----------



## -33-

We can only hope Bill Cowher suddenly becomes interested in coaching and South Florida...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Finally, Cam Cameron names John Beck starter for sunday's game in Philly. About damn time.



> DAVIE - Dolphins coach Cam Cameron will name rookie quarterback John Beck his starter for Sunday's game against the Philadelphia Eagles at his late afternoon press conference.
> 
> Cameron said Monday that he needed a few days to decide whether to replace starter Cleo Lemon with Beck. He informed Lemon of his decision to go with Beck, the second-round pick out of Brigham Young University, Wednesday morning.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/football/pro/dolphins/sfl-beckstart111407,0,6586114.story

Also, Ricky Williams was reinstated by the NFL today. 



> DAVIE - The NFL has reinstated Dolphins running back Ricky Williams, after serving an 18-month suspension for repeatedly violating the league's substance abuse policy.
> 
> Last week, Williams' agent Leigh Steinberg told the South Florida Sun-Sentinel that he expected the decision to be rendered today or 45 days after his client had applied for reinstatement on Oct. 1.
> 
> Williams relocated from his Yoga farm in Northern California to Boston last June where he has been undergoing therapy in a private treatment center since. It is believed Williams is being treated for his society-anxiety disorder, which could be linked to his past abuse of marijuana.
> 
> Steinberg said that Williams, 30, is a robust 230 pounds and eager to return to the NFL.
> 
> "Ricky is in great spirits emotionally and physically healthy and is ready to go," Steinberg said last week.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/football/pro/dolphins/sfl-ricky111407,0,4234820.story

Cam and Mueller have said they would not speak about Ricky until he's reinstated so itll be interesting to see what they decide to do with him.


----------



## sMaK

Beck! Al fin!


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

FINALLY! John Beck at last. I finally have a reason to watch Dolphins games again.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Cam is a f'n idiot!

Lets pass on starting him at home vs. buffalo and wait for the Eagles in *Philly*!

Its frightening to think about what this jackhole might do with the #1 pick...


----------



## sMaK

I agree that he should have started him against the Bills, but at least he came to his senses now. It's probably going to be a very tough first outing for Beck, but I'm excited to see what he can do.

What do you think we do in the draft if Beck doesn't show any promise?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It doesnt get any easier next week either (@ Pittsburgh). I just hope Cam sticks with Beck for the rest of the season.



sMaK said:


> I agree that he should have started him against the Bills, but at least he came to his senses now. It's probably going to be a very tough first outing for Beck, but I'm excited to see what he can do.
> 
> What do you think we do in the draft if Beck doesn't show any promise?


I think he'd have to be Ray Lucas bad, if not worse, for them to even consider drafting another QB that high. Cam and Mueller's future depends on whether or not Beck amounts to anything. If he doesnt, they wont be here long.


----------



## IbizaXL

yeah, i just saw in the ESPN ticker that Beck is starting. i might actually watch this football game. its something worth looking forward to.


----------



## sMaK

Ray Lucas bad is really bad lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Add another reason to watch the Fins now.



> *Ricky Williams will rejoin Dolphins*
> 
> By EDGAR THOMPSON
> Palm Beach Post Staff Writer
> Thursday, November 15, 2007
> 
> DAVIE — Ricky Williams will rejoin the Dolphins and could play against the Pittsburgh Steelers on Nov. 26.
> 
> Williams will begin practicing Monday, coach Cam Cameron said today.
> 
> Williams hasn't played since 2005 and was reinstated by the NFL on Wednesday after serving an 18-month suspension for violating the league's substance-abuse policy.
> 
> The Dolphins are 0-9 and hurting at running back with Ronnie Brown out for the season with a knee injury.
> 
> "Circumstances have changed," said Cameron, who has stressed his preference for "character" players. "Then was then and now is now. But I still rely on the leadership of the locker room."
> 
> Cameron said he spoke with several veterans about welcoming back Williams.
> 
> "There is no division," he said.
> 
> Williams has played in only 12 NFL games since 2003.
> 
> "Let's not get ahead of ourselves," Cameron said. "He hasn't played football in awhile. We're going to take this one day at a time."
> 
> Said Williams: "I have no desire to talk about my personal life," Williams said. "I'm here to be part of this team."


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports/content/sports/epaper/2007/11/15/1115fins.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh

With Ronnie tearing his ACL and not knowing his status for the begining of next season, I would find it hard to pass up Darren Mcfadden with the number 1 pick. He's a freak. So big yet so fast. If we dont trade down then there's no one else who's worth the number 1 right now.


----------



## BlackNRed

wade2shaq said:


> With Ronnie tearing his ACL and not knowing his status for the begining of next season, I would find it hard to pass up Darren Mcfadden with the number 1 pick. He's a freak. So big yet so fast. If we dont trade down then there's no one else who's worth the number 1 right now.


Sorry but i'd have to disagree. While McFadden will likely be a beast in the NFL there's no way the Dolphins don't go D in the first round. Especially not if Chatman continues to carry the load like he has for two consecutive games.
Ideally we need to trade our #1 pick and get an additional pick, then draft DT Sedrick Ellis, or safety Kenny Phillips from the U with our first and best availble DT or CB in the 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heated said:


> Sorry but i'd have to disagree. While McFadden will likely be a beast in the NFL there's no way the Dolphins don't go D in the first round. Especially not if Chatman continues to carry the load like he has for two consecutive games.
> Ideally we need to trade our #1 pick and get an additional pick, then draft DT Sedrick Ellis, or safety Kenny Phillips from the U with our first and best availble DT or CB in the 2nd.


I agree. I said earlier in this thread that the best case scenerio is us trading down a couple of spots, picking up another late 1st or 2nd rd pick, and still being able to select DT Glenn Dorsey. 

But if we keep the 1st pick then I dont know if there's anybody else worth drafting number 1. Which is why we're probably trading down. Still though, imagine a Ronnie-McFadden 1-2 punch. Pretty sick.


----------



## BlackNRed

wade2shaq said:


> I agree. I said earlier in this thread that the best case scenerio is us trading down a couple of spots, picking up another late 1st or 2nd rd pick, and still being able to select DT Glenn Dorsey.
> 
> But if we keep the 1st pick then I dont know if there's anybody else worth drafting number 1. Which is why we're probably trading down. Still though, imagine a Ronnie-McFadden 1-2 punch. Pretty sick.


yeah definately have a point if we can't trade down, but i imagine (and i hope) a team behind us has enough of a woody for McFadden to want to trade up to snag him.

I think the best part about this Dolphins season (if you can call anything the best) is that the one position coming in I think most fans were concerned about was the OL. And shockingly enough they've been our best unit all year. So with that, and the hopeful emergence of Beck, it's definately in our best interest to focus on D in 08'


----------



## -33-

I would trade with the Cowboys - get 2 1st round picks for the #1 (Their pick and Cleveland's pick) plus a mid pick?

They want McFadden BADLY - they lose Julius to free agency - and if we're not taking McFadden, we should certainly trade the #1 b/c of its HUGE value.


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I would trade with the Cowboys - get 2 1st round picks for the #1 (Their pick and Cleveland's pick) plus a mid pick?
> 
> They want McFadden BADLY - they lose Julius to free agency - and if we're not taking McFadden, we should certainly trade the #1 b/c of its HUGE value.


Absolutely, that would be the best case scenerio for us. I forgot the 'Boys had two 1sts.

The more picks the Dolphins have the quicker they can turn it around.


----------



## Dissonance

Browns are 6-4 right now. If they make the playoffs which is completely possible, that would be 2 picks in the 20's. That's too much of a drop from the number 1 pick. 

It's getting harder and harder for trades, because of the top $$ involved and teams trying to hold onto as many picks as they can. You might just have to take Dorsey #1. But a lot can happen between now and then with workouts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dissonance19 said:


> Browns are 6-4 right now. If they make the playoffs which is completely possible, that would be 2 picks in the 20's. That's too much of a drop from the number 1 pick.
> 
> It's getting harder and harder for trades, because of the top $$ involved and teams trying to hold onto as many picks as they can. You might just have to take Dorsey #1. But a lot can happen between now and then with workouts.


Yeah, going from 1 all the way down to the late teens, early 20's is too much of a drop. We just got to hope that another team in the top 5 is in desperate need of a rb. I think that the way Adrian Peterson had played before the injury helps us out a lot cause teams would probably feel that McFadden could make that same kind of impact as a rookie.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Dissonance19 said:


> Browns are 6-4 right now. If they make the playoffs which is completely possible, that would be 2 picks in the 20's. That's too much of a drop from the number 1 pick.
> 
> It's getting harder and harder for trades, because of the top $$ involved and teams trying to hold onto as many picks as they can. You might just have to take Dorsey #1. But a lot can happen between now and then with workouts.


If the draft were today, I really think we'd take Chris Long.


----------



## Dissonance

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> If the draft were today, I really think we'd take Chris Long.



Yeah, he's a stud. Been the best defensive player in college football.

Thing about him is, I don't think he'll test well enough for #1 status in workouts and drop a little in the 4-8 range. He lacks that like "elite" athleticism or burst that gets counted against on prospects. Usually #1 picks at DE have that.


----------



## Adam

Glenn Dorsey is the best defensive player and IMO it's not even close. Is Brandon Flowers going to be in the draft this year? If we could trade down and pick him up while getting other picks that would be an incredible draft.


----------



## Dissonance

Long's been the best because he's been the most consisent, even before Dorsey's injury. He's either disrupting, in plays where he shouldn't and getting a lot of production for a 3-4 DE (13 or 14 sacks). Even plays some DT. You could really go with either, Dorsey is awesome and should go higher based on physical attributes. But I can't see how someone could say, "and it's not even close" though.

From what I have heard (I'm a Va Tech fan), I think Flowers is gone. He could be in that late first, 2nd rd mix. Workouts are gonna be crucial for him. I'm not totally sold on him as a pro yet.


----------



## Adam

Dissonance19 said:


> Long's been the best because he's been the most consisent, even before Dorsey's injury. He's either disrupting, in plays where he shouldn't and getting a lot of production for a 3-4 DE (13 or 14 sacks). Even plays some DT. You could really go with either, Dorsey is awesome and should go higher based on physical attributes. But I can't see how someone could say, "and it's not even close" though.
> 
> From what I have heard (I'm a Va Tech fan), I think Flowers is gone. He could be in that late first, 2nd rd mix. Workouts are gonna be crucial for him. I'm not totally sold on him as a pro yet.


It's just my opinion. I just think that highly of Dorsey and I don't think it's close between him and any other defensive player in the country. He's going to go #1 or #2 and it will be well deserved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

0-11 now after yet another loss by 3pts or less. I thought John Beck looked pretty good in horrible conditions. His 1st 2 starts couldnt come in any worse enviroments and against 2 blitze heavy defenses. Atleast next week we got a home game and hopefully its not raining as it has been the past 2 games.


----------



## sMaK

Beck hasn't thrown a pick and has only been sacked twice. He looked a lot more comfortable today then against Philly. He seems to be very scared to take chances down field. Either way, he looks like he has to the tools to be successful. Hopefully he can put it together.


----------



## myst

Damn I wish Tebow was coming out this year. We need a DB and OL and DL desperately.


----------



## IbizaXL

first time i see Beck in action. he seems like a very promising QB for the Dolphins.

as for Ricky's return...


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

adam said:


> It's just my opinion. I just think that highly of Dorsey and I don't think it's close between him and any other defensive player in the country. He's going to go #1 or #2 and it will be well deserved.


Might be the best defensive player in the draft but definately not the best fit for our defensive scheme. I can't see him playing NT in our 3-4 Hybrid scheme. If we were to go back to the 4-3 though, then I would love to have him.


----------



## BlackNRed

Asante Samuel and Bob Sanders are FAs in 08' would be money if the Fins could snag either of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heated said:


> Asante Samuel and Bob Sanders are FAs in 08' would be money if the Fins could snag either of them.


Bob Sanders will probably get the franchise tag unless Dallas Clark isnt signed by that point as well.

Asante Samuel would be a great pickup but who knows how much he'll look for after the 49ers gave Nate Clements that huge 8 yr 80 million dollar deal.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

I doubt Samuel would come here. He's going to ask whoever gets him to break the bank anyway. Bob Sanders isn't going anywhere. Indy will kidnap him and hold him hostage before they let him leave. 

I agree on Beck. He looked very good to me. Good arm, good accuracy, pretty good feet. I think he'll be the guy. I'm looking forward to watching him Sunday in good conditions at home against a beatable team. Cameron was such an idiot not to start him against Buffalo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I doubt Samuel would come here. He's going to ask whoever gets him to break the bank anyway. Bob Sanders isn't going anywhere. Indy will kidnap him and hold him hostage before they let him leave.
> 
> I agree on Beck. He looked very good to me. Good arm, good accuracy, pretty good feet. I think he'll be the guy. I'm looking forward to watching him Sunday in good conditions at home against a beatable team. Cameron was such an idiot not to start him against Buffalo.


He definitely should have started against the Bills. I just saw the weather report on the news and thankfully no rain is forecasted for the Jets game, only 86 and sunny. So Beck wont have to throw in a cold, rainy and windy environment like it was in Philly or in a downpour, on a muddy field like it was in Pittsburgh.


----------



## BlackNRed

Horrible performance vs the Jests. The Fins need to can Cameron, i've haven't seen this horrible vanilla play calling since the Wannstache era. No wait, this has been worse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heated said:


> Horrible performance vs the Jests. The Fins need to can Cameron, i've haven't seen this horrible vanilla play calling since the Wannstache era. No wait, this has been worse.


He's a horrible game manager. I thought almost blowing the last possesion in the 1st half against the Redskins in week 1 was just a rookie coach mistake. But every week he does something to show that thats not the case.

The possesion after Joey Porter's INT was a total disgrace. We finally get good field position at the Jets 30 or so and he calls 3 straight runs. We're 0-12, grow some balls and take a chance down the field. You got nothing to lose at this point other than possibly your job if you 0-16.


----------



## sMaK

Yeah, he definitely needs to go. I've been defending him for most of the season, but enough is enough.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I don't know how your organization could justify keeping him after a yr like this. 

Who would you guys want to get?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I don't know how your organization could justify keeping him after a yr like this.
> 
> Who would you guys want to get?


Its probably a pipe dream but Bill Cowher would be my top choice.


----------



## -33-

Nick Saban's heart might come back to Miami...


----------



## sMaK

Bill Cowher would definitely be the #1 choice, but why the hell would he want to come and clean up this mess? I know next to nothing about possible candidates for this season, so I couldn't say who I would want to replace Cameron. I think we need a young guy. Maybe Jason Garrett?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Mathematically, even if the Dolphins lose Sunday, they still haven't clinched that first pick. But logically, rising out of last place would then require a win against the Patriots at Foxborough, Mass., which would potentially be considered the greatest upset in NFL history.
> 
> The point? If confusion or depression has taken hold, perhaps there are only a few words that could cure the problem:
> 
> ``With the first overall pick in the 2008 NFL Draft, the Miami Dolphins select . . .''


http://www.miamiherald.com/614/story/337752.html

With the next worst record being 3-9, we're pretty much assured of the number 1 pick.

All I care about against the Bills is seeing how Beck bounces back from that 6 turnover game last week.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Huizenga mum on Cameron's status*
> 
> As speculation grows about Cam Cameron's future, Dolphins owner Wayne Huizenga remains mum. Asked last week, through a spokesman, if Cameron will return next season, Huizenga said, ``Like everybody else in this organization, including our players and coaches, I'm focused on winning this game and I'm not looking at anything beyond that.''
> 
> Here's what we know: No decision has been made on Cameron's job status beyond 2007 because the team wants to wait until after the season to review his work, as it would with anybody on the football side. (At least that's the current plan.)
> 
> On one hand, Huizenga likes Cameron, wants stability and as one associate said, doesn't want to make a change simply for change sake.
> 
> On the other hand, Huizenga is very down about this season, friends say, and wants to see signs of progress. Though nobody can say definitively that Cameron would be doomed by an 0-16 finish, one Huizenga associate said, ''How can you go 0-16 and not be in trouble?'' And another friend cautioned one win wouldn't automatically guarantee a return, either.
> 
> Another factor that will impact Cameron's fate is if the Dolphins believe there is a better available option. *Bill Cowher has said he will spend at least another year away from coaching, and the Dolphins have no reason to doubt that.*
> 
> Several players have issues with Cameron, and Huizenga likely will consider that, too. Here's one player sentiment expressed: Cameron keeps preaching how to be a winning team, but he hasn't won here or at Indiana (his combined Dolphins/Hoosiers head coaching record is 18-49).
> 
> Though Cameron has three years left on his contract (reportedly worth more than $2.5 million per year), finances won't affect Huizenga's decision. Offensive line coach Hudson Houck, whom the Dolphins value, has a contract through 2008. Dom Capers (the NFL's highest-paid defensive coordinator at nearly $2.5 million) and special-teams coach Keith Armstrong have two years left on their deals.
> 
> Huizenga, incidentally, plans to speak to several people around the league for input on fixing his ailing franchise.


http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/story/337733.html

Maybe we keep Cameron around for another year and if nothing improves, we let him go and throw everything we have at trying to get Bill Cowher down here.


----------



## IbizaXL

what are the chances we get Tebow in the draft?


----------



## Dissonance

Gio305 said:


> what are the chances we get Tebow in the draft?


He's a true sophomore. Not eligible til next yr.


----------



## -33-

7-0 after the first drive, the game is essentially over with 12:12 left in the 1st, b/c we can't score


----------



## Wade2Bosh

0-16 is looking like a lock right now...


----------



## BlackNRed

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I don't know how your organization could justify keeping him after a yr like this.
> 
> Who would you guys want to get?


Cowher obviously if he becomes available. (I got a feeling Huizenga is gonna throw a couple million in his face to try and get him here much like he did with Nick Satan)

Schottenheimer is the 2nd choice.

Other options, Jason Garrett (Miami former QB coach, current OC of Dallas)

If nobody proven becomes available i'd like to roll the dice on an unproven, preferably someone with some fire. Cameron's emotionless approach and monotone voice makes me want to slit my wrists.


----------



## Adam

I want Jim Bates back. Our team wanted him to keep the job but instead we got Nick Satan and we know how that turned out.

I want a defensive guy like Bates and then I want to draft Glenn Dorsey or trade down a couple of spots and pick up Kenny Phillips and hopefully Brandon Flowers if we are lucky. I'm really high on Flowers and I think he is potentially the best CB in this draft.

On offense I really see no other option at QB than hoping the Beck pick was a good one. We can't keep using picks on the same position. Also, we can't go McFadden because we have Ronnie and Chatman and we have too many holes on defense to fill.

We better just retool in the draft and hold on to Jason Taylor because he still has a couple effective years. We would be vastly improved just by replacing Cam Cameron and that garbage man Huizenga better realize it.


----------



## sMaK

I'd love Jason Garrett.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Want to know how you ruin a young QB's development? Ask Cam Cameron.


----------



## Dissonance

You guys hear about this?

Huizenga in talks to sell Dolphins


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dissonance19 said:


> You guys hear about this?
> 
> Huizenga in talks to sell Dolphins


Yeah it was on all the news stations down here. Dont really know what to make of it. Huizenga has had terrible luck over the past few years. Its almost like he's snake bitten. No moves this guy makes seems to work.


----------



## IbizaXL

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah it was on all the news stations down here. Dont really know what to make of it. Huizenga has had terrible luck over the past few years. Its almost like he's snake bitten. No moves this guy makes seems to work.


at least i can hope we get an owner that has NFL knowledge. like, not hiring the first guy off the street to coach the team.


----------



## BlackNRed

I've heard some concerns that if we get a new Owner, that owner could consider relocating the team, possibly to LA. Could you root for the LA Dolphins? I don't think I could.

Ever since the Robbie's sold the team we've been on a downward spiral. Poor Wayne has terrible luck. All though his football IQ is hovering around 0. He's always been willing to spend money on the team and the stadium.


----------



## sMaK

Wayne's made a lot of dumb moves, so I'm glad he's gone.

I can't really see an owner try to relocate the team, but you really never know


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Ask the Raiders and the Rams how well the NFL worked in LA.

It'll never happen!


----------



## BlackNRed

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Ask the Raiders and the Rams how well the NFL worked in LA.
> 
> It'll never happen!


True but Houston is no small market either and they lost their Oilers, Baltimore Colts etc.. 

Never say never.. you never know with a new owner. While Mr H. has made some poor decisions, some weren't really his fault. Hiring JJ was a no brainer, he was a proven winner..course he flopped here, though that was the last coach who added significant talent to the team. His only true mistake was letting Wannstedt stay on and kill this team for 5? years.
He tried to get the best coach on the market (Saban) paid big bucks for him. 
I like Wayne, but people are right in saying he's got no football sense.


----------



## BlackNRed

Hallelujah!!! *1*-13


----------



## Dissonance

If this gets Billick fired, I'll thank you guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

My brother and I were laughing at that celebration after the TD 

You would have thought we just won the super bowl :lol:

Congrats to the Dolphins for not making history :clap2:


----------



## HB

Congrats!!!

Lol big win


----------



## Jace

I was at the game (meaning I've attended all *3* Dolphins/Heat home victories). It was my first Fins game in over a decade. Half the crowd left after regulation, but the place went nuts when the TD was scored.


----------



## sMaK

Yeah I was there too. The celebration after was insane haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Parcells, Dolphins talks in final stages*
> 
> Bill Parcells is negotiating the final details of a contract that would bring him to the Dolphins to head the team's football operations.
> 
> The negotiations have been ongoing between Parcells' agent Jimmy Sexton and Miami owner Wayne Huizenga.
> 
> Although published and Internet reports early Wednesday said Parcells was ready to take an offer from the Atlanta Falcons to become their vice president in charge of football operations -- a job that would grant him the power to hire a general manager and head coach -- Parcells backed out of that offer today.
> 
> Parcells, 66, is now entering the final stages of talks with the Dolphins, according to multiple sources. The Dolphins officially declined to comment.


http://www.miamiherald.com/616/story/350561.html

4 yr deal as VP of football operations according to ESPN.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Great hire!

One of the top talent evaluators in the league is just what this franchise needed. We can all say goodbye to Cam and Beck cuz their as good as gone!


----------



## IbizaXL

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Great hire!
> 
> One of the top talent evaluators in the league is just what this franchise needed. *We can all say goodbye to Cam and Beck* cuz their as good as gone!


how about %85 of the team? worthless.\

i welcome Parcells and his man boobs to Miami.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Gio305 said:


> *how about %85 of the team? worthless.*\
> 
> i welcome Parcells and his man boobs to Miami.


Samson Satele is the only player that I would make untouchable.

Everyone else can go!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ronnie Brown was the best RB in football before he got hurt. Dont forget him.


----------



## BlackNRed

Hopefully it's Dolphin safe Tuna.


----------



## BlackNRed

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Great hire!
> 
> One of the top talent evaluators in the league is just what this franchise needed. We can all say goodbye to Cam and Beck cuz their as good as gone!


lol, John Beck, or Ted Ginn aren't going anywhere for at least one more year. Parcells isn't stupid enough to get rid of two *first day pick rookies.* The only way they're going anywhere is if we're offered some sort of compensation but that's unlikely because they haven't shown anything yet.

Now if you said, Jason Allen, Derek Hagan, Travis Daniels, then you may be on to something.

The only rookie that I want to see gone is that rookie coach, because he's coached a more pitiful season and lost so many games by 3 or less that im convinced he doesn't know how to win.

Guys i'd hold onto..

Ted Ginn jr., John Beck, Ronnie Brown (unless we draft McFadden then he's trade bait) Channing Crowder, Will Allen, Vonnie Holiday, Rodrique Wright, Lorenzo Booker, Cleo Lemon(as backup), the whole starting offensive line, minus LJ Shelton.
Possibly Reagen Mauia, i think he has potential to become a great blocking fullback(and a rookie), Justin Peele, and depending on what he does for the rest of the season, Greg Camerillo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Looks like both Randy Mueller and Cam Cameron will be fired by Parcells.

And most reports point to Dallas O-line coach/Asst Head coach Tony Sparano as the front runner to be the next head coach.



> All that remains to be seen is whether Mueller goes as early as Monday, as some are speculating, or he survives until the April draft. Either way, the decision to fire Mueller is the first of many the Dolphins, under Parcells, are undertaking in what will be an offseason purge that will touch every aspect of Miami's broken football team.
> 
> Some say that by Wednesday and likely no later than the end of this week, coach Cam Cameron will be fired as well. Parcells told Dolphins owner Wayne Huizenga as much Sunday afternoon even as the Dolphins were playing every bit is badly as they have in any of their 15 losses this miserable season.
> 
> Parcells has been around the Dolphins less than a week. He has seen only two full practices, one walkthrough practice and one game in person. And he already knows Cameron is not the man he wants running his team.
> 
> Parcells apparently told Huizenga he has heard stories about Cameron spending some of his time monitoring the team's website to make sure the players are being asked the right questions by club-employed reporters. Cameron also wanted to make sure the players were giving the right answers.
> 
> Parcells told Huizenga he doesn't want a coach that is worried about blogs or website interviews. He wants a tough-minded, hard-driven football man who is more concerned with football than facade.
> 
> That is why Parcells has told Huizenga he covets Dallas assistant head coach Tony Sparano as a replacement for Cameron.





> If the Cowboys lose in the playoffs, Sparano can be interviewed at any time after that. But Sparano might be offered Miami's coaching job before it comes to that.
> 
> Get used to the idea of Parcells tapping the Cowboys pipeline. He coached four seasons there before joining ESPN this year as an analyst.
> 
> Parcells also will target Dallas vice president of college and pro scouting Jeff Ireland, who would replace Mueller as Miami's GM. But the timing would be intriguing because the Cowboys won't allow Ireland to go until after the draft.
> 
> Dallas owner Jerry Jones has said he would like to see Ireland ''advance himself,'' as long as it doesn't affect the Cowboys before the coming draft.
> 
> That leads to questions about what Parcells is going to do for the coming draft, assuming he follows through with firing Mueller this week instead of after the draft. Parcells might ask friend and former Green Bay general manager Ron Wolf to help him during the coming draft.
> 
> Wolf has said previously he doesn't want to be Miami's GM and also has turned down work as a Miami consultant. But he never has been asked to join the Dolphins -- even temporarily -- by Parcells, who can be quite persuasive.
> 
> Regardless of what happens in the coming hours, the winds of change will blow with hurricane force around these Dolphins throughout the offseason.


LINK


----------



## -33-

We're #1! We're #1! We're #1!


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

In Tuna I Trust


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It'll be interesting to see what he does at the QB position. I doubt Lemon or Green will be back and Parcells has always liked to have a reliable veteran QB on his team. I wonder what his thoughts on John Beck are too.


----------



## IbizaXL

about time we have someone with cojones in this franchise!

alright Bill...take out that golden broom and clean house baby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dolphins name Jeff Ireland GM



> *Dolphins name Jeff Ireland GM*
> 
> DAVIE - Two days after firing Dolphins General Manager Randy Mueller, head of football operations Bill Parcells hired his successor, Jeff Ireland, former vice president of college and pro scouting for the Dallas Cowboys, on Wednesday.
> 
> Ireland, who provided Parcells with drafting advice during his last two seasons as Cowboys coach (2005-06), is largely responsible for 38 of the Cowboys' 53-man roster, including 12 starters on this season's 13-3 playoff-bound squad.
> 
> Parcells met with Ireland for several hours Wednesday morning, and after team owner H. Wayne Huizenga flew in by helicopter at 12:15 p.m., two hours later he left after signing off on the hiring.
> 
> Parcells next turns his attention toward the retaining or firing of coach Cam Cameron, whose job is in jeopardy after going 1-15 in his first season as an NFL head coach.
> 
> Although Cowboys owner Jerry Jones had recently said that he wouldn't allow any of his personnel staff to leave before the April draft, Ireland will assume his GM duties immediately.
> 
> "I am excited about joining the Dolphins as their general manager,'' Ireland said in a team-released statement. "I know the great tradition of the team, and in my mind they are one of the flagship franchises in the NFL. They have a great owner in Wayne Huizenga, who I know is committed to making the Dolphins into winners once again. I am looking forward to working with him and everyone else in Miami to achieve that goal.''


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/football/pro/dolphins/sfl-dolireland010208,0,6688433.story

Head coaching decision up next.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

I fail to see how we know enough about Beck yet to make the final call on him. He was a rookie QB playing on a terrible team and had several difficult road starts to begin his career. He may or may not be the guy. But I'm quite certain we don't know one way or the other just yet.


----------



## BlackNRed

Dolphins to fire Cameron tonight.



> The Miami Dolphins are set to fire head coach Cam Cameron later this evening, Mail On-Line Sport can reveal.
> 
> Cameron presided over a 1-15 record - the worst in franchise history - and although just one year into a four-year $10million deal, owner H. Wayne Huizenga has seen enough.
> 
> Huizenga arrived at the team's facility at 5.15pm this evening by helicopter to prepare for the announcement, which is expected to be made official on Thursday morning, according to insiders.


----------



## IbizaXL

Heated said:


> Dolphins to fire Cameron tonight.


firing Mueller and Cameron...at least we're starting to head for the right direction.


----------



## -33-

Heated said:


> Dolphins to fire Cameron tonight.


YAY! 


I think we should take a QB late in the 1st day...We have to posture that we're taking McFadden to get any value out of the #1. We've almost gotta take Dorsey or Long, it's almost a certainty if we don't trade the pick.

Who knows, but I trust in Parcells a hell of alot more than Mueller


----------



## BlackNRed

*CAM CAMERON - YOU'RE FIRED!*

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/football/pro/dolphins/sfl-103cameronfired,0,3224398.story



> DAVIE - It's one and done for first-year Dolphins coach Cam Cameron after newly hired General Manager Jeff Ireland fired him and most of his staff Thursday morning.
> 
> Clearly, Cameron and vice president of football operations Bill Parcells' mutual friendship with iconic college basketball coach Bob Knight wasn't enough to salvage Cameron's job. Cameron still had three seasons left on a four-year contract worth an estimated $10 million, but a franchise-worst 1-15 record was hard to overlook.
> 
> Only linebackers coach George Edwards and assistant special teams coach Steve Hoffman were retained. Hoffman worked with Parcells in Dallas for two seasons but was fired after the 2004 season.



The FINS cleaning house was long overdue. Funny that Cam was fired by our NEW GM on his first day on the job. 

Although I hated what Cam did in Miami I wish him luck in his future endeavors.

edit: By the way for anyone interested Mr. Ireland's presser is up on miamidolphins.com.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Over the past week some of the stories that came out about his coaching and disciplinary issues were enough for me to want him fired. I wont miss his blank stare on the sidelines as things were going badly. Im sure he'll get a job as OC somewhere and probably be successful. He just doesnt have what it takes to be a Head Coach.


----------



## sMaK

Shaq_Diesel said:


> YAY!
> 
> 
> I think we should take a QB late in the 1st day...We have to posture that we're taking McFadden to get any value out of the #1. We've almost gotta take Dorsey or Long, it's almost a certainty if we don't trade the pick.
> 
> Who knows, but I trust in Parcells a hell of alot more than Mueller


I would love to take Henne with a 2nd rounder, even though we have so many other needs. He looked like a stud in the Capital One Bowl. If we keep the 1st pick it's Dorsey or either of the two Longs. Jake Long is another guy who impressed me in that bowl.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, this is a crazy read. Its a report from Jay Glazer but I got it off the Dolphins blog on the sun-sentinel website



> Dolphins kicker Jay Feely, who's about as honest and bright an athlete as I've covered in my 20 years in the business said that Glazer got it right.
> 
> *From Glazer's report*
> 
> Interviews with several Dolphins sources both Cameron and Mueller had interpersonal difficulties with locker room leaders in their final days on the job.
> 
> The first incident centers around Cameron and began when DT Keith Traylor and guard Vernon Carey got into a very heated exchange that nearly turned into physical on the team's flight back from New England in Week 16.
> 
> Traylor at first got into it with another player but then when he went to the back of the plane to apologize, the whole affair escalated into what was nearly a very messy incident with Carey. Players were forced to jump into the fray and separate the combatants.
> 
> Players say Cameron, the leader of the team, simply stood up as the players broke up the ruckus but never exerted his authority.
> 
> The next day Cameron met with Traylor and after those two got into it, the coach kicked the 17-year veteran off the team.
> 
> To say that didn't sit well with the leaders of that locker room would be the understatement of the year. While Traylor packed his belongings and headed home out of state, team leaders began to vent their frustration to Cameron.
> 
> First, Pro Bowl LB Zach Thomas laced into the coach saying how wrong it was that he would convince a guy to come back for a 17th year and gut it out for a winless team only to get kicked off the squad after 15 games. Thomas gave the coach a pretty good dressing down while Jason Taylor, who had a major problem with Cameron for much of the year, stepped up next to give it a rip. After the two got into their coach, Cameron actually called Traylor to invite him to come back but Traylor had already gone home and took a pass.
> 
> However, what those players said paled in comparison to the soliloquy delivered by Pro Bowl LB Joey Porter. According to several players, Porter stood up, in front of the whole team, and absolutely lambasted the coach using such words as "spineless" and basically called the coach a coward.
> 
> "We were all talking about it after because none of us had ever seen anything like it," said one player who asked not to be identified. "He crushed Cam. He basically called him gutless, a coward for the way he handled Keith. He said, 'You only stood up on that plane at the end to look like you were doing something to management.'
> 
> "A head coach is supposed to stand up and take control with one yell. Cam basically said nothing."
> 
> Porter's rip, which included several barbs and curses, lasted a good three minutes or so.
> 
> "Joey was great but it was unbelievable," said another player. "But the best was at the end of it, after getting ripped into, cursed at and questioned all Cam said was, 'OK, glad we got that out, on to Cincinnati.' It was ridiculous. He never defended himself and it went on for a while."
> 
> The locker room applauded Porter for telling it like it is but shook their heads that Cameron just let it happen.
> 
> "Whoever wasn't lost by then, he lost the rest of us that day."
> 
> That was not the first time the players cursed at their head coach. They had ripped into him in the past, even during games, often over pulling rookie QB John Beck and replacing him with Cleo Lemon.
> 
> But Cameron was not the only member of the Dolphins brass who had stoked the ire of team leaders. Mueller caused quite a stir as well.
> 
> Team sources say that Thomas went to the team's holiday party strictly to confront Mueller for anonymous quotes the star linebacker was told came right from the GM. The quotes had questioned Thomas' heart after suffering a serious head injury in a car accident, an accident that ended up putting a halt to his season.
> 
> Thomas, angry that anyone would ever question his dedication and heart, angrily confronted Mueller at the party and Mueller tried to calm Thomas by denying he was the leak. Mueller asked that Thomas meet with him in his office the next morning but Thomas, having already said his peace, never bothered.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_football_dolphins/2008/01/camerons-final.html


----------



## -33-

Well atleast we shouldn't have to worry about that crap anymore


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

As it starts getting close to draft time, things are going to get very exciting. There are already a bunch of rumors out there involving Chad Johnson and Derek Anderson. I can't wait for the draft, as of right now I'm torn between Chris Long and Vernon Gholston but I definately wouldn't mind taking Dorsey, even though he isn't a good fit on our defense. Also, in the past Parcells/Ireland have been really active and done a lot of trading, so if we could trade down and grab a guy like Dan Connor, I'd be estatic. I think they are going to continue their trend of drafting for the 3-4 and for sure draft a hybrid DE/OLB, a NT, and the usual mid-draft TE Parcells loves to draft in the firt three rounds. Some guys I really like are Fred Davis, Beau Bell, Ezra Butler, Antoine Cason, Joe Flacco, Jeff Otah, and Red Bryant.


----------



## -33-

Fred Davis would be a great pick...he's so damn tall and athletic at TE.

Am I right that we have 3 Second Rounders? Ours, SD (Chambers) and NE (Welker)?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

DQ for 3 said:


> Fred Davis would be a great pick...he's so damn tall and athletic at TE.
> 
> Am I right that we have 3 Second Rounders? Ours, SD (Chambers) and NE (Welker)?


We have 2. We got the pick from the Welker trade last season and drafted Samson Satele with it.

Fred Davis would be a very good pickup with one of the 2nd rd picks. 

As for the 1st pick, I think Chris Long would be a great pick, but not at #1. Hopefully we can trade down, pick up another 2nd and more, and still be able to get one of Dorsey, Chris Long, or Jake Long.


----------



## BlackNRed

wade2shaq said:


> We have 2. We got the pick from the Welker trade last season and drafted Samson Satele with it.
> 
> Fred Davis would be a very good pickup with one of the 2nd rd picks.
> 
> As for the 1st pick, I think Chris Long would be a great pick, but not at #1. Hopefully we can trade down, pick up another 2nd and more, and still be able to get one of Dorsey, Chris Long, or Jake Long.


I agree with Chris Long if we can't trade down. He's a lot more versatile than Dorsey and not so injury prone.

Not high on drafting OL in the first day though even if we do trade down. We need D.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Heated said:


> I agree with Chris Long if we can't trade down. He's a lot more versatile than Dorsey and not so injury prone.
> 
> Not high on drafting OL in the first day though even if we do trade down. We need D.


We'll definately go defense in this draft, Parcells needs to bring in his 3-4 type players. The majority of our guys don't really fit his idea of a 3-4 except for a few of them and who knows if they'll be here next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Dolphins name Tony Sparano head coach*
> By Harvey Fialkov | Sun-Sentinel.com
> 
> DAVIE - It's official.
> 
> The Dolphins hired Tony Sparano Wednesday morning to be the eighth head coach in franchise history, bringing yet another piece of the Dallas Cowboys to South Florida.
> 
> The team has called a noon news conference to formally announce the hiring.
> 
> Sparano, 46, joined the Cowboys in 2003 when Dolphins vice president of football operations Bill Parcells was named the head coach there. They worked together until 2006 with Sparano starting as his tight ends coach. In Parcells' final season with the Cowboys, Sparano was calling the plays for the fifth-ranked offense and helped send undrafted quarterback Tony Romo to the Pro Bowl. This season, Sparano was promoted to assistant head coach, also in charge of an offensive line that placed four players in the Pro Bowl.
> 
> The morning after wining and dining Sparano at Grille 66, Parcells arrived early Wednesday morning and at about 8 a.m. was joined by GM Jeff Ireland and Sparano. Owner H. Wayne Huizenga drove in at 8:30 and departed about an hour with a message to the media throng staking out team headquarters.
> 
> "Stay tuned,'' Huizenga said.
> 
> Shortly, after Sparano was joined by his wife, Jeanette, and agent Jimmy Sexton. By 10:45 a.m, the suspense was over.
> 
> Sparano will be the fifth Dolphins coach in the past five seasons, with Cam Cameron lasting just one year after directing the team to a franchise-worst 1-15 mark.
> 
> Apparently, that didn't stop Huizenga from taking another chance on a rookie head coach.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/football/pro/dolphins/sfl-sparano011608,0,2168739.story

No surprise. It was only a matter of time. Looks like Parcells got his top guys for GM (Ireland) and now head coach.


----------



## IbizaXL

well at least he cant be any worse than Cameron. cant believe Cameron was worse that Wannstedt(?).

We have to trust Parcells judgement


----------



## -33-

Glad to see Sparano named, he seems like the type of guy who can get things changed around down here


----------



## Flash is the Future

Parcell is the kind of guy that could really fix things here. He'll have the job security to make the bold moves necessary, much like Pat Riley. I mean, no one's going to fire Riles. Hopefully the same holds true with Parcells.


----------



## BlackNRed

Chad Johnson wants Miami??

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TebMvv2JRnk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TebMvv2JRnk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bring him home Parcells :biggrin:

I'd do if for one of our 2nd's this year and a future pick. Doubt they'll trade him though.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

wade2shaq said:


> Bring him home Parcells :biggrin:
> 
> I'd do if for one of our 2nd's this year and a future pick. Doubt they'll trade him though.


Although I'm not going to get my hopes up since that's simply 85 being 85..

I wouldn't give up a second for Chad unless we somehow traded down and picked up extra picks. It'd be funny if we dealt the SD pick for Chad though, pretty much Chambers for Johnson. 

A lot of rumors are floating around between the Dallas deal (#1 for their two first rounders, a third or fourth, and possibly Barber and/or Spears and/or Carpenter) and the Atlanta deal (#1 for #3 and their second rounder) since Atlanta really wants Matt Ryan.

Personally I'd love to stockpile as many picks in the first half of the draft as possible, the draft doesn't have a lot of blue chip prospects except for 3-5 guys, but it is, however, extremely deep. There are going to be some great CB's, OT's, and TE's going in the 3rd and 4th rounds.


----------



## BlackNRed

Yeah that Dallas rumor was all over espn. I'd do that deal in a hot second man. Picks Picks gloooorious Picks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A Marion Barber/Ronnie Brown backfield would be something. And i'd do that Atlanta trade in a second.

There was a little mention of that Chad Johnson video in the herald



> Rumors about the Dolphins trading for Cincinnati receiver Chad Johnson have swirled since Johnson told WSVN-7 on Saturday, `` Bill Parcells, call me.''
> 
> But as Fox insider Jay Glazer noted off air Tuesday, Johnson approached opposing coaches this season and asked them to get him out of Cincinnati. Glazer said he doesn't expect the Dolphins to trade for Johnson because ``I don't see him as their kind of guy, and for [Bengals owner] Mike Brown to trade him, it would take a lot.''


http://www.miamiherald.com/588/story/398919.html


----------



## BlackNRed

THANKS FOR PLAYING CHEATRIOTS.

AND THANK YOU TO THE G-MEN FOR KEEPING THE DOLPHINS THE ONLY UNDEFEATED TEAM IN HISTORY.

CONGRATS ON YOUR CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## IbizaXL

Heated said:


> THANKS FOR PLAYING CHEATRIOTS.
> 
> AND THANK YOU TO THE G-MEN FOR KEEPING THE DOLPHINS THE ONLY UNDEFEATED TEAM IN HISTORY.
> 
> CONGRATS ON YOUR CHAMPIONSHIP!


me thinks this should be my new avy :cheers:

edit: maybe not


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'm very happy for Sam Madison. He was one of the great Dolphins of the past 10 years. Its too bad we let him go but its great to see him get a ring after everything he gave the Dolphins organization. And although I dont want to see Zach Thomas and Jason Taylor leave, it would be great to see them get the chance to win a ring as well.

And Congrats to Jason Taylor for winning the Walter Payton NFL Man of the year award :cheers: Too bad that's as close as he'll get to the Super Bowl though


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Dolphins name Henning offensive coordinator*
> 
> The Dolphins have hired 65-year-old Dan Henning, a former NFL head coach and former Dolphins assistant, as their offensive coordinator.
> 
> In 1979 and 1980, Henning coached the Dolphins receivers and quarterbacks. He also had two unsuccessful head coaching NFL stops, with Atlanta from 1983-86 and San Diego from 1989-1991. More recently and relevant, Henning was Carolina's offensive coordinator from 2002-06, but spent last season out of football.
> 
> Those looking for a Henning-Tony Sparano or Henning-Bill Parcells connection need to go back to the college ranks. Henning and Parcells, the Dolphins vice president in charge of football operations, both were on Florida State's staff in 1970. Henning also was head coach at Boston College from 1994-96. During the first two years, Sparano, the Dolphins' new head coach, was head coach at nearby New Haven.


http://www.miamiherald.com/614/story/406170.html

Too bad we couldnt get Pete Carmichael from the Saints.


----------



## BlackNRed

Why did he spend last season out of football?? personal decision or team decision? I don't remember hearing about Henning ever.

Aye here's a couple cool 72 commericals with two different endings by reabok

Ending 1:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dva51HEXgAI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dva51HEXgAI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Ending 2:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZcdYMHmcz4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZcdYMHmcz4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

I personally enjoy the 2nd version the best. :cheers:

edit: may have to have seen the Mercury Morris video to fully get the joke.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JDAZnAedAmw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JDAZnAedAmw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> The Dolphins terminated the contracts of wide receiver Marty Booker, quarterback Trent Green, tackle L.J. Shelton and defensive tackle Keith Traylor. All were starters during the 2007 season.
> 
> The team also waived tackle Anthony Alabi, defensive tackle Anthony Bryant, tackle Marion Dukes, defensive tackle Marquay Love and offensive tackle Joe Toledo. All of those players were backups, in Alabi's case, or project players who had yet to establish themselves.


Link

Damn, 4 pretty big names cut right off the bat. Guess the house cleaning has beun.


----------



## sMaK

None are really surprises though


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sMaK said:


> None are really surprises though


No doubt. Traylor is gonna be 39, Trent Green is done, Booker makes too much money, and Shelton does as well.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Everybody expected Parcells to do what any coach does and cut our dead weight to bring in his own guys but I didn't think we'd get rid of Marty Booker so soon, especially with our very weak group of WR's.

I think Parcells is going to try and bring in a WR for sure now since we all know Hagan can't be trusted as a #2.

I wouldn't mind James Hardy at 32; He'd be a nice complement to Ginn.


----------



## Adam

Booker getting cut just reminds me of how the team started going down hill when we started making idiotic deals like Ogunleye for Booker. Was that a Wanny deal? I can name a dozen horrible draft picks and trades from Wanny.

Alabi was a Saban project. At least Parcells is removing any trace of Saban ever being in Miami. Ronnie Brown withstanding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ogunleye for Booker and what turned out to be Matt Roth was a Rick Speilman move.


----------



## sMaK

I still can't believe that Speilman has a job right now.


----------



## Adam

sMaK said:


> I still can't believe that Speilman has a job right now.


Are you ****ing kidding? I didn't know that. Last I saw of him was on ESPN two or three times saying some seriously stupid junk because he is a seriously stupid person. I can't believe that Mr. AJ Feeley for a 2nd round pick has a job. Amazing.


----------



## sMaK

He works for Minnesota, I think. Not sure if he's the GM or the VP of something or other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Dolphins to release Zach Thomas*
> 
> BY ARMANDO SALGUERO
> [email protected]
> 
> The Dolphins have informed linebacker Zach Thomas they intend to release him later Thursday, several sources have confirmed.
> 
> Thomas, 35 by the 2008 season, will end his Dolphins career after a dozen seasons and seven Pro Bowl invitations.
> 
> Thomas, who missed all but five games in 2007 with a concussion and post-concussion headaches, wants to continue playing, according to a source close to the player, but only on a Super Bowl-caliber team.
> 
> Agent Drew Rosenhaus, who represents Thomas, was unavailable for comment. The Dolphins have not commented on the story, which was first reported by FoxSports.com.
> 
> In the past four days, the Dolphins have cut or terminated the contracts of 10 players once the Thomas transaction is reported to the NFL. Five of those players, including Thomas, were starters at the beginning of the 2007 season.
> 
> Cutting Thomas will slice the linebacker's scheduled 2008 salary of $5.7 million off the books. With that savings, the Dolphins will have trimmed approximately $14 million off their salary cap in recent days.


Link

One of the all time greats in Dolphins history. No doubt that his number will be retired and name will be up on the Dolphins wall of fame on the stadium when he's done. And hopefully he gets into the HOF.

Who else thinks he'll sign with the Pats?


----------



## myst

I want Zach to win a super bowl... but not with the Pats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *50 percent of Dolphins is sold to Stephen Ross*
> 
> The Dolphins announced Friday that Stephen M. Ross has become a 50 percent partner in the franchise, the stadium and the surrounding land. Ross, of New York and Palm Beach, is chairman of the Related Companies, an international real estate development company.
> 
> Wayne Huizenga will remain the managing general partner of the franchise. Ross will be an active partner with the possibility of becoming the managing general partner in the future.
> 
> ''I have always said that I wanted to bring in a partner, and I can't think of anyone more appropriate than Steve,'' Huizenga said. ``He has unbridled enthusiasm, and I couldn't feel better about the future than I do with Steve as my partner and Bill Parcells running football operations.''
> 
> ''Having grown up in South Florida, Dolphins football has been a lifetime passion for me,'' Ross said. ``I am energized by this opportunity and look forward to being able to once again watch the Dolphins win a Super Bowl alongside all the other loyal Dolphin fans.''
> 
> The transaction requires the approval of the National Football League.


Link


----------

